
Vikram Chandra Is a Novelist Who’s Obsessed with Writing Computer Code - luu
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2014/08/29/vikram-chandra-is-a-novelist-who-s-obsessed-with-writing-computer-code.html
======
jgrahamc
Has anyone else read this? I gave up about 2/3 of the way through, partly
because it was a memoir about someone I never got interested in and partly
because it felt like a collection of essays.

Having said that the introductory chapters which describe how computers work
are good for someone who doesn't know much about that.

------
keithpeter
_Sacred Games_ is now on the reading list.

I shall have a look at Geek Sublime at a bookshop and decide then.

Quote about an earlier book from another interview...

 _" Sometimes even you can look at something you wrote six months back and be
baffled. So the programmer’s job becomes that of, “a person should understand,
by looking at a particular section of code exactly what it’s trying to do and
exactly how it’s doing it”. One step beyond is that if you can do something
elegant rather than a jugaadu solution. Often that also leads to better
functionality."_

[http://www.livemint.com/Consumer/5tzbaP50JGO5bAfqZBPOzI/Code...](http://www.livemint.com/Consumer/5tzbaP50JGO5bAfqZBPOzI/Code-
writing-is-very-reassuring-Vikram-Chandra.html)

~~~
vishnugupta
Just in case anyone is wondering; "jugaadu solution" == "duct tape solution"

~~~
keithpeter
Yes, I've been researching the word and those carts.

In my local area, some younger men took over a shop, made a long table from
chipboard and lumber, got a banner printer and some PCs and started up a
design/banner business. Just set it all up in a couple of days and started
working with local clients. They seem busy.

[http://india.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/10/11/is-jugaad-going-
gl...](http://india.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/10/11/is-jugaad-going-global/)

------
thirdtruck
I might have to look more into this guy, speaking as a software developer
who's taking a break from editing his novel in vim.

------
RDeckard
Good for him.

------
mcguire
According to the Amazon preview, he quotes Paul Graham on the first page.

We must all go buy a copy now.

Also Butler Lampson, Don Knuth, and Greg Wilson.

On the other hand, the (only, currently) review has:

" _I 'm not sure who the audience for this book is, perhaps those interested
in the philosophy of computing, if there is such a thing, but its certainly
not a book I would recommend to the casual reader, despite enjoying it
myself._"

I've read a few things that seem to be of similar ilk--- _Abstracting Craft_ ,
_Leonardo 's Laptop_, and _Hackers and Painters_ come to mind---and I'm a
little sceptical that it has anything truly mind-expanding to say.

~~~
keithpeter
Well, you would expect a novelist to be well-read in any field of interest.

Don't we think that programming will generally enter the cultural mix as a
'form of life' once digital technology becomes naturalised?

